# Devil May Cry....MOVIE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



## Talon. (May 5, 2008)

yeah, u heard me right. A DEVIL MAY CRY MOVIE is confirmed ond they are starting the preproduction this year


Free Image Host

follow link for (very little) info

details are sketchy on whos playing what character and other info, so y dont we take guesses?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Vault (May 5, 2008)

i hope this is win


----------



## Hana (May 5, 2008)

Her comes another crappy game adaptation to film.....

*pulls out yellow sheets*
*LEAVE DMC ALONE!*


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2008)

It'll probably be absolute shit. Keeping in mind previous game adaptation, plus the fail of the anime series, it doesn't promise much good.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2008)

remembering the anime i have lost all hope


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2008)

the anime wasn't good?

i was thinking about watching that.

and tomb raider was done well

but i have a feeling this will kinda be like blade


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2008)

wesley snipes as dante


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 5, 2008)

Jet Li as Vergil.................


----------



## Talon. (May 5, 2008)

I agree with canute and knuckle, but i think that the lead singer of 30 seconds to mars is good for dante..............yeah......
another thing:I also respect everyone elses opinions,but speculation on if its good or not doesnt matter all that much, seeing as its not comin out for 2 years 
someone post a vid of the anime.......please


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 5, 2008)

Everytime a video game-to-movie adaptation is made, I keep thinking: 

"The story is simple, they can't screw it up that bad."

And I always end up wrong...


----------



## CalRahhh (May 5, 2008)

Most likely will be shit, but you never know. 

@ gesy hyuga: The first Blade was awsome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2008)

Jared Leto as Dante


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2008)

wesley snipes is gonna be in a new jersey pen for the next three years, not to mention the other obvious problem , eh this is gonna be like dbz high flop rate, but if its good it can bank


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2008)

Jared Leto as Dante? 


What part of _manly_ do you not understand?


----------



## Angelus (May 6, 2008)

This was posted on Friday June 6, 2003. Not exactly what I would call "news"...


----------



## Talon. (May 6, 2008)

........................damn.......who the hell is jared lito?


----------



## Libelle (May 6, 2008)

Anthony Kiedis as Dante ! (If he was an actor....)

Jared Leto is more a Nero, isn't he? Here's a picture .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 6, 2008)

This is going to suck ass


----------



## CalRahhh (May 6, 2008)

Rock_Lee said:


> This was posted on Friday June 6, 2003. Not exactly what I would call "news"...



are you trying to say it's NOT 2003?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2008)

Libelle said:


> Anthony Kiedis as Dante ! (If he was an actor....)
> 
> Jared Leto is more a Nero, isn't he? Here's a picture .



actually this guy does actually look like he might do a good job


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2008)

Jared Leto is a shitty actor that is part of an even shittier band. He's also an emo-pansy.


----------



## Libelle (May 7, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> actually this guy does actually look like he might do a good job



You know Anthony Kiedis is the Red Hot Chili Peppers's vocalist. Even if there will be a DMC movie, he will never play him.  But while playing DMC4 Dante reminded me so much of him....that's why I put him here :


I liked Jared Leto in 'Lord of war'... Haven't seen something else with him in it...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2008)

^wow, id did not realize till you pointed that out, the only guy from chili peppers that i know by name is flea, and know when you mentioned it i was like, i cant believe , lol he still looks the part


----------



## Talon. (May 7, 2008)

I WANT THAT MUTHERFUCKER JARED LITO!   


this is a more current pic. compare to dante


----------



## Starrk (May 7, 2008)

Rock_Lee said:


> This was posted on Friday June 6, 2003. Not exactly what I would call "news"...



I agree. They made the announcement after the 2nd came out (hence the pic), albeit 5 months after the fact. I heard about the movie after the first one had been out for a while, so it 's definitely not new, like Rock Lee said.

-Zarakira.


----------



## Gene (May 7, 2008)

Live action?

DO NOT FUCKING WANT


----------



## Talon. (May 8, 2008)

...so much negativity towards a potentially good movie?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!? WHAT THE FUCK??????????

honestly, it does have the potential of being good.....only if that mutherfucker uwe boll doesnt direct it....get someone good like jerry bruckheimer or peter jackson


----------

